
8 mistakes we made building EasyCal - kareemm
http://blog.reemer.com/mistakes-we-made-building-easycal
======
dalke
"We tried four tactics to get customers:"

Interesting that all the tactics were online. I wonder if visiting solo
practitioners in the developers' neighborhood would have done any better, both
for finding such and for getting feedback.

In any case, as a solo practitioner who charges more than $100/hour for my
time, I would balk at $19/month because I'm not time limited. I might have
paying work for 20% of the year (>40K/year), but the other 80% time doesn't
pay at all. I'm not going to pay $228/year to get more time to read Hacker
News.

